# HD NES on pre-order for $500



## WiiCube_2013 (May 6, 2014)

​
​The price is insane regardless that it'll play NES/Famicom games in HD because a PC could do it too and for those that know a NES Toploader can play Famicom games too as well as those Cartridge region converters.​​Xbox One isn't worth $500 much less this thing.​​What I'd be interested seeing one of these companies do is PSP's UMD disc drive by itself for TVs but I guess there's more demand for an HD NES that costs $500.​


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 6, 2014)

A PS3 with CFW is able to output HD NES, yes?


----------



## XDel (May 6, 2014)

Hmmm, if they get the audio right then this would be a big seller I would think. If the audio is off like all other NES clones then forget it!


----------



## Clarky (May 6, 2014)

Was keeping an eye on this before but for 500 bucks, fuck that


----------



## Sefi (May 6, 2014)

Kind of neat I guess... not $500 neat though.  For that price I would have expected it to play SNES as well at the very least.  

If I had all of my Nintendo collection again, I would still prefer to play them on an older TV with the original NES systems.


----------



## Gahars (May 6, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> Now that I look at it, there isn't any xbox hate in the first post. When the Wii U was first released, people were saying it wasn't worth $350, and that didn't mean that they hated the Wii U because they said the price was too high. I think your claims of xbox hate (in this thread) are unfounded. I to think the $500 price tag of the xbone is too high, does that make me a hater?


 
When you go out of your way to mention it in topics that are in no way related, yeah, it's pretty obvious (and a little obsessive). It doesn't matter what the console is - Xbox One, Wii U, PS4, Dreamcast, whatever.

I agree with you on the price and overall, I'm definitely no fan of the Xbox One, but there's a time and a place and it isn't "every other post."

ON TOPIC...

Ha nope.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 6, 2014)

So, this $500 console outputs a raw RGB signal, which the NES can do with a mod that probably costs you way less money. All you would then need is the HDMI upscaler, which in this is a separate addon anyway.
I don't see the point in this. The console looks ugly too.
I'm not even going to comment on the price tag, because there are no words to describe it.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 6, 2014)

I think they added an extra 0 by accident, because for $50 i'd actually consider that thing.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 6, 2014)

So basically it's a PC with an NES cartridge slot running an emulator. Great.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 6, 2014)

Jeez...I know it's a niche product so prices will be high...but 500 bucks seems a lot even for the collectors. And what the hell is the "HD" part supposed to be? HD-ified 8-bit pixels?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 6, 2014)

You're better off modding a NES, $500 is an extortionist price for a NES hardware clone.


----------



## mortnoir (May 6, 2014)

It's $500, cannot do HDMI without a $49 external upscaler, does not include HD cables of any kind, does not include controllers, uses a proprietary port for AV, all AV cables cost exorbitant amounts... yeah, I'm with everyone else saying it's either extortion or a ripoff. I just can't stop smiling in derision over this... thing! Frightening how, for the money, you could build an entry-level PC that could emulate everything up to and including the Wii, with infinitely more expandability, and infinitely less proprietary junk.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 6, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> So basically it's a PC with an NES cartridge slot running an emulator. Great.


According to the video there is no emulation @2:48 not that I'm trying to defend it, cause I think its way over priced.


----------



## ieatpixels (May 6, 2014)

bad video, they keep talking about what the NES used to be. I want to know what's new dammit.
skipped ahead and they're only talking about pricing.


----------



## BORTZ (May 6, 2014)

If I had $500 bucks to either spend on this, I would probably just burn the money and enjoy the heat.


----------



## Monty Kensicle (May 6, 2014)

Clone consoles can do NES, SNES and Genesis all in one for only $40. I do wish they could have shown it in action though rather than just talk about it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 6, 2014)

I think I'll just stick with my $0 NES emulators, thanks.


----------



## Essometer (May 6, 2014)

This sounds all great and all, but what I miss is an comparison of the original
NES to an Emulator to the Analog NT to see if its justify an 500$ investment.
(Probably not, just curious how big the difference is)


----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2014)

Lol, this is the biggest piece of crap I've heard, you can mod an NES with HDMI for less than $100, if that; this is extortionist BS, anyone dumb enough to spend $500 on a hipster NES console deserves to be ripped off. I can already do this on an emulator. $500 for a twenty-eight year old console, sure why not!


----------



## Jayro (May 6, 2014)

I already bought a 2006 launch wii when it came out, and it's basically my all-in-one emulation station. Emulates just about anything that came on a cartridge, sans DS/3DS and Virtualboy.


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2014)

I'd like to see a video of it in action before even thinking about opening my wallet.


----------



## lampdemon (May 6, 2014)

I don't get why people still buy old console hardware/clones when a pc/laptop + emulator setup  is much more convenient and easier to put together.



> If I had $500 bucks to either spend on this, I would probably just burn the money and enjoy the heat.


I hear $500 goes great with ketchup and maybe a little salt.


----------



## Celice (May 6, 2014)

lampdemon said:


> I don't get why people still buy old console hardware/clones when a pc/laptop + emulator setup is much more convenient and easier to put together.
> 
> 
> I hear $500 goes great with ketchup and maybe a little salt.


Well the case for the $500 here is that on an emulator, your NES games aren't going to look as they would on an actual television from the NES era. Some enthusaists are alright with this, as they figure all they need is the console-side of thigns to be reproduced accurately, but others also feel the displays need to match also, especially considering how many games were developed with boob-tube tellies in mind. As an example, dithering looks like shite on any modern television or display, but on the average display from the late 80s, dithering creates a new color on the display that isn't otherwise available to the NES's palette.

This new machine has some special gizmos to help the NES run on an RGB signal, and then to interpolate that not only as a similar signal quality to other older displays, but also to take this interpolation and scale it to larger native resolutions, for looking good on modern displays. The emulation scene has recently been developing shaders for also giving similar effects.

The easiest way to put the price is that if you can't understand it, the product isn't necessarily going to be for you.


----------



## lampdemon (May 6, 2014)

Most emulators have filters you can use to make the picture look similar to how it was originally played.


----------



## bowser (May 6, 2014)

I'll just wait and buy the clone of this for $50.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 6, 2014)

If you ignore the price tag, then this actually sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Skelletonike (May 6, 2014)

This console isn't emulating anything, from what I've read, it actually has original NES chips. Apparently they scavanged some from old systems.
Basically, you're paying 500$ for a new thing that has a part probably older than you. x'D


----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2014)

Skelletonike said:


> This console isn't emulating anything, from what I've read, it actually has original NES chips. Apparently they scavanged some from old systems.
> Basically, you're paying 500$ for a new thing that has a part probably older than you. x'D


 

Yeah, screw that, not spending $500 on a 28 year old system


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 6, 2014)

As it turns out, this console is using real NES chips salvaged from damaged Famicom consoles. That means they have a finite amount, which might be why it's so overpriced.
It does mean that it will be as accurate as a real NES, but it also means that the hardware behaves the exact same and therefore anything they add on would be possible through a NES mod as well.

They probably figured there is a limited market for it (which I agree with) and they would only make a reasonable amount of money if they overcharged for it as only the dedicated collectors/retro gamers would buy one and they are the ones with the most money to waste as well.


----------



## Celice (May 6, 2014)

This video has a bit more explanation on what exactly the costs equal out towards in terms of if you were to do the modding yourself, as well as an explanation of _why_ the console is so expensive.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 7, 2014)

This sort of thing damages my pet theory that gaming types are what is usually referred to down the pub as "tight cunts". That or there are still chancers out there in the world, if that is the case then shine on lads.

Certainly though in this case it is as close as the gaming world gets to audiophoolery, give or take this have some measurable (though unlikely one that might be considered useful) effect.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2014)

If you want to see your NES games "like they originally were played" then buy a shitty 20" CRT TV and a NES and then realize how awful it is. Just because it was "muh childhood" doesn't mean it was great, it was just technology at the time was abysmal.

If you're smart you'll just spend $500 on something that can emulate a NES and play it on a TV. Hell, buy a Wii and like 50+ NES games off the Wii Store for that.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 7, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If you want to see your NES games "like they originally were played" then buy a shitty 20" CRT TV and a NES and then realize how awful it is. Just because it was "muh childhood" doesn't mean it was great, it was just technology at the time was abysmal.
> 
> If you're smart you'll just spend $500 on something that can emulate a NES and play it on a TV. Hell, buy a Wii and like 50+ NES games off the Wii Store for that.


 
A huge chunk of the NES library is filled up with turd games that no one wants to play because they're horrible, except for AVGN because that's what he does (reviews bad retro games) otherwise the rest of the folks tend to stick to the good ones.

With $500 they probably could buy hundreds of NES games (carts only) than an overpriced NES unofficial console.


----------



## codezer0 (May 9, 2014)

The problem is that without hardware modifications and a buttload of careful soldering, most toploaders were restricted to just RF, which is both terrible, and has been outmoded/deprecated out of most modern TV's. In that regard, the old toaster-style NES's were better.

The price is insane, that's for sure.


----------



## Plstic (May 9, 2014)

My post was deleted but people are guessing that this dude is using etims rgb board because he has been out of stock for a while. http://etim.net.au/shop/shop.php?crn=207&rn=536&action=show_detail


----------



## NES_player4life (May 9, 2014)

$500.00?! 
Not on your life!


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 12, 2014)

NES_player4life said:


> $500.00?!
> Not on your life!


 
Shouldn't it be "Not in your life!"? Think so.

Yet again they make more retro console clones and still no PSP-UMD disc console. I'm guessing PSPgo is the closest thing to it.


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Shouldn't it be "Not in your life!"?


Maybe, but "not on your life" is a thing, and he used it correctly.


----------



## WaryLouka (May 18, 2014)

I have a NES and a SNES, I don't need to waste 500$ on this. Still, it's cool to see that companies still care for the retro consoles.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 18, 2014)

I prefer SNES.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 18, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> So basically it's a PC with an NES cartridge slot running an emulator. Great.


actually no, from what I've heard... it's a cannibalized famicom


----------



## the_randomizer (May 18, 2014)

No, it's an overpriced piece of plastic with salvaged hardware with an HDMI mod. Whoop dee freaking doo! Anyone who spends $500 on this deserves to be ripped off. Many people can add an HDMI mod of their own for less than $50 I'm sure. I'll be going back to play Nestopia, thank you.


----------



## VMM (May 26, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> No, it's an overpriced piece of plastic with salvaged hardware *with an HDMI mod*. Whoop dee freaking doo! Anyone who spends $500 on this deserves to be ripped off. Many people can add an HDMI mod of their own for less than $50 I'm sure. I'll be going back to play Nestopia, thank you.


 
Even worse than that, it doesn't have HDMI output.
It costs $500, doesn't come with any controller and you'll have to use original NES controllers
(which are already hard to find, probably most won't function properly and are naturally wired).
It doesn't use a HDMI output as I said and cost extra $50 if you want it in other color.


----------



## Jockel (May 26, 2014)

Like two years ago, a properly RGB modded AV Famicom would cost about as much, so quit yer' yappin!
What changed now is that there are ways to do RGB mods without having to sacrifice a Playchoice10 (NES) arcade board for it, with even improved picture quality.
The Analogue NT also has a really slick custom made case out of Aluminium, so there's that.

These days, the best way is to get an AV Famicom for like 150$, an NESRGB board for roughly 100$ and paying someone to mod it for you (maybe also 100$?).
That's 350$ already. But that doesn't play NES games or upscales them for your HDTV. So if you were shooting for feature parity, you'd have to spend the same money again on an NES. Plus an upscaler. And a scanline generator. And you still wouldn't have these things all in a nice case.

And holy shit, you have no idea how nice it is to play Famicom games through RGB on a 240p monitor.

This product is not for you. It's for the hardcore crowd. 
If you think this is outrageously expensive, you probably don't know what you're talking about.
It's reasonably priced for what it is.


----------



## VMM (May 26, 2014)

Jockel said:


> Like two years ago, a properly RGB modded AV Famicom would cost about as much, so quit yer' yappin!
> What changed now is that there are ways to do RGB mods without having to sacrifice a Playchoice10 (NES) arcade board for it, with even improved picture quality.
> The Analogue NT also has a really slick custom made case out of Aluminium, so there's that.
> 
> ...


 

Do you think it's worth to pay that much just for NES and Famicom games?
NES was good for it time, but nowadays there are few games I consider worth playing.
If it were SNES games, I would think a bit different.

For me, what would be nice is to have something similar to this for SNES, but that would have HDMI support
and would work with WiiU Pro Controllers.
Finding functional NES and SNES controllers nowadays is getting more and more rare.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 26, 2014)

For 500 bucks u can make a PC that can run SNES NES N64 PSX etc retro games and 4 gamepads for it, why the frick would u buy something like this even thou u can make a PC that can do even more than playing NES games? ._.


----------



## codezer0 (May 26, 2014)

I'd rather do the RGB to YUV mod, so I could use standard component cables if I was going to DIY it that far. I remember reading how the RGB mods even took care of the refresh rate so that the component video output will work fine on a modern HDTV.

And of course, using an XRGB-mini would also make them fantastic on the setup.


----------



## VMM (May 26, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> For 500 bucks u can make a PC that can run SNES NES N64 PSX etc retro games and 4 gamepads for it, why the frick would u buy something like this even thou u can make a PC that can do even more than playing NES games? ._.


----------



## codezer0 (May 26, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> For 500 bucks u can make a PC that can run SNES NES N64 PSX etc retro games and 4 gamepads for it, why the frick would u buy something like this even thou u can make a PC that can do even more than playing NES games? ._.


Because that pc will have to be in an ugly beige box while the console could be kept nice and neat.

I know what you mean, but a lot of people put a disproportionate amount of importance on looks when it comes to what they set around their TV, since it's usually in the living room where other people are there to join in. And PC's by design tend to favor the hermit stereotype, sad as it is to say.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 26, 2014)

VMM said:


>


 

And Emulating is bad..... not ;O;



codezer0 said:


> Because that pc will have to be in an ugly beige box while the console could be kept nice and neat.
> 
> I know what you mean, but a lot of people put a disproportionate amount of importance on looks when it comes to what they set around their TV, since it's usually in the living room where other people are there to join in. And PC's by design tend to favor the hermit stereotype, sad as it is to say.


 

You can buy an iTX mobo and make a smalln'n cozy box if you want but for this i wouldn't give 500$.


----------



## Jockel (May 26, 2014)

VMM said:


> Do you think it's worth to pay that much just for NES and Famicom games?
> NES was good for it time, but nowadays there are few games I consider worth playing.
> If it were SNES games, I would think a bit different.
> 
> ...


 
That really depends on your own taste, of course you gotta be into the NES / FC library. I can absolutely see where you're coming from, but personally, I'm extremely happy with my RGB-modded AV Famicom.
With the SNES you're in luck, you can just buy an RGB cable and find a way to hook that up to your display with pretty good results.
The NES doesn't work that way though. 

At the end of the day, it really depends on how authentic you want your experience to be.
Sure, you can play these games on an emulator.
But never as good as using a real system with a real controller on a good old CRT connected through RGB.
No shitty filters, a razor sharp image, amazing colors, perfect contrast and no input lag.
Once you played like that it's like jumping to HD movies, you just can't go back.


----------



## VMM (May 26, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> And Emulating is bad..... not ;O;


 

The point isn't if emulating is good or bad.
If the people who buy Analog wanted to emulate their games, 
they would be already doing this and wouldn't buy it.
Running games mean 100% compatibility.
Also, they'll be probably be using their original catridges bought decades ago.
This is a console made for collectors, people who want to have the same feeling to play their games as
when they played on a original console,
but now on a HDTV without having your games looking like shit.


----------



## raulpica (May 26, 2014)

Jockel said:


> These days, the best way is to get an AV Famicom for like 150$, an NESRGB board for roughly 100$ and paying someone to mod it for you (maybe also 100$?).


I've done way more complicated soldering jobs for less than $40.

I like using the original consoles because of the classical "image" of the 80s/90s. If you mod your stuff that much, you're pretty much retaining nothing of the original console (look at how much the NESRGB replaces) and you could just attach an USB controller to your PC at that point.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (May 26, 2014)

VMM said:


> The point isn't if emulating is good or bad.
> If the people who buy Analog wanted to emulate their games,
> they would be already doing this and wouldn't buy it.
> Running games mean 100% compatibility.
> ...


 

Great excuse, lets cash in 500$.


----------



## Jockel (May 26, 2014)

raulpica said:


> I've done way more complicated soldering jobs for less than $40.
> 
> I like using the original consoles because of the classical "image" of the 80s/90s. If you mod your stuff that much, you're pretty much retaining nothing of the original console (look at how much the NESRGB replaces) and you could just attach an USB controller to your PC at that point.


 
I realize that people might do it for less money, it's awesome if you do it that cheap- but "professional" modding services usually charge you out of their ass.
The NESRGB retains all components of the original system, I don't know how you got that idea. You re-solder the PPU into the NESRGB and it intercepts the video / audio signal before it get's sent to conversion for FBAS.

Also, emulating stuff in 320x240 progressive is a pretty big pain in the ass, which is an even bigger pain when you try to get that to a CRT TV. And even then, it's still emulation.


----------



## decemberchild (May 26, 2014)

Sefi said:


> Kind of neat I guess... not $500 neat though. For that price I would have expected it to play SNES as well at the very least.
> 
> If I had all of my Nintendo collection again, I would still prefer to play them on an older TV with the original NES systems.


 
Not relevant at all to the actual post, but congratulations on actually saying "would have" instead of "would of."  You're the first person that I've noticed using it correctly in a long long time.


----------



## VMM (May 26, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Great excuse, lets cash in 500$.


 

You may not see why someone would buy one of these,
or may not appreciate the feeling to play your games without input lag, with perfect compatibility and real catridges,
but the person who buys this console do, and is willing to pay $500 for that.
It's a lot of cash, but it's a collector's item, and these are usually expensive.


----------



## raulpica (May 26, 2014)

Jockel said:


> I realize that people might do it for less money, it's awesome if you do it that cheap- but "professional" modding services usually charge you out of their ass.
> The NESRGB retains all components of the original system, I don't know how you got that idea. You re-solder the PPU into the NESRGB and it intercepts the video / audio signal before it get's sent to conversion for FBAS.
> 
> Also, emulating stuff in 320x240 progressive is a pretty big pain in the ass, which is an even bigger pain when you try to get that to a CRT TV. And even then, it's still emulation.


The "professional" modding "scene" baffles me. Are these people really making a living over overcharging public-domain mods? Or do they just like to screw the next guy for a bit of extra cash at the end of the month?

I've looked at that, it skips part of the PPU and replaces it with more advanced parts which DIDN'T exist in the original system. You're playing on old hardware to have the genuine feeling and then you start taking some of the things which make it original out of it?

Doesn't make any sense to me, imho.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 26, 2014)

VMM said:


> Even worse than that, it doesn't have HDMI output.
> It costs $500, doesn't come with any controller and you'll have to use original NES controllers
> (which are already hard to find, probably most won't function properly and are naturally wired).
> It doesn't use a HDMI output as I said and cost extra $50 if you want it in other color.


 

Well that's dumb. Overpriced consoles be damned, I'm sticking with emulators.


----------



## VMM (May 26, 2014)

decemberchild said:


> Not relevant at all to the actual post, but congratulations on actually saying "would have" instead of "would of." You're the first person that I've noticed using it correctly in a long long time.


 

Is this a thing in USA? I've never seen anyone use would of instead of would have.
I don't even see how that would fit on a sentence.


----------



## Jockel (May 26, 2014)

raulpica said:


> The "professional" modding "scene" baffles me. Are these people really making a living over overcharging public-domain mods? Or do they just like to screw the next guy for a bit of extra cash at the end of the month?
> 
> I've looked at that, it skips part of the PPU and replaces it with more advanced parts which DIDN'T exist in the original system. You're playing on old hardware to have the genuine feeling and then you start taking some of the things which make it original out of it?
> 
> Doesn't make any sense to me, imho.


 
I dunno man, if you were trying to make a living off it you'd probably increase the price, too 

And yeah, it feels very genuine and way better than any emulator ever could. It's literally the perfect way to play these games.
Why wouldn't you want something that looks way better than a vanilla NES?


----------



## VMM (May 26, 2014)

Jockel said:


> I dunno man, if you were trying to make a living off it you'd probably increase the price, too
> 
> And yeah, *it feels very genuine and way better than any emulator ever could*. It's literally the perfect way to play these games.
> Why wouldn't you want something that looks way better than a vanilla NES?


 

Have you tested it?
If yes, you could do a little review in this topic, I think that would be very enlighten to us.
I've seen close to none comments about it, having another opinion would be nice


----------



## raulpica (May 26, 2014)

Jockel said:


> I dunno man, if you were trying to make a living off it you'd probably increase the price, too
> 
> And yeah, it feels very genuine and way better than any emulator ever could. It's literally the perfect way to play these games.
> Why wouldn't you want something that looks way better than a vanilla NES?


Guess so. I suppose that to make a living out of it you should receive at least 40-50 consoles at month... and I'm not sure that the retrogaming scene is that big to ensure you that. Well, there's still the possibility of people still living at home with their parents and making it as a "job" of the likes. Oh well.

The main thing which made me dislike emulators was the video quality. It feels SO artificial. I'm now the proud owner of a Commodore 1084S monitor (which is usually highly regarded for retro-gaming) and I'm playing everything as it was supposed to be played.

Because excessive video improvements get outside of the scope of an original system. While RF/Aerial is totally insane to use, I usually stick to RGB/S-Video/Composite in this order. If a console was shipped only with a composite out, then I'm going to use that one.


----------



## decemberchild (May 26, 2014)

VMM said:


> Is this a thing in USA? I've never seen anyone use would of instead of would have.
> I don't even see how that would fit on a sentence.


 

Idk if it is only a USA thing.  I see it constantly.  Anyway, people use the contraction would've.  They think they are saying would of and therefore make "of" a verb.


----------



## Jockel (May 26, 2014)

VMM said:


> Have you tested it?
> If yes, you could do a little review in this topic, I think that would be very enlighten to us.
> I've seen close to none comments about it, having another opinion would be nice


Well, as mentioned, I have an RGB modded AV Famicom.
That's going to provide the same picture quality as the Analogue NT.
I took this picture extremely close up from my CRT with my phone:
http://imgur.com/J1MuwUX

It looks quite a bit better in person.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2014)

I am also quite confused by the non piracy, non aesthetic, console modding scenes. It could be good but it seems to mostly be populated by borderline scam artists (a lot of controller modding), people that can just about follow a guide (the amusing ones are the ones that get defensive when you suggest an obvious improvement) and people that think far too highly of themselves (also a lot of controller modding but most of the rest as well). When this gets coupled with most gamers being incredibly cheap it does not seem all that likely to improve, such a thing is often why I shy away from it despite the fact I reckon it could be a hoot.


----------



## EarthBound 2 (Jun 5, 2014)

exactly idea based on for example like Sonic 2 HD even Sega Dreamcast HDMI adapter.


----------



## Isaac (Jun 5, 2014)

"probably illegally"

Well that sounds condescending, Mr. perfect.


----------



## goober (Jun 5, 2014)

Use RGB/CRT filters in a proper emulator (most emulators now use "shaders" to achieve this). It'll look exactly the same you can even add curvature if you must. You can even buy hardware filters to attach to old consoles that will produce the effect on HDTVs.

Anyone lauding this is ignoring those simple facts. While I guess it's cool if you have too much money to burn, too little time to educate yourself, and too little initiative to seek out the already established solutions, it's not anything "new", novel, or trailblazing. Just opportunist extortion.


----------



## Celice (Jun 5, 2014)

goober said:


> Use RGB/CRT filters in a proper emulator (most emulators now use "shaders" to achieve this). It'll look exactly the same you can even add curvature if you must. You can even buy hardware filters to attach to old consoles that will produce the effect on HDTVs.
> 
> Anyone lauding this is ignoring those simple facts. While I guess it's cool if you have too much money to burn, too little time to educate yourself, and too little initiative to seek out the already established solutions, it's not anything "new", novel, or trailblazing. Just opportunist extortion.


Essentially all of the videogame entertainment market is based on the same position. Profit is a step away from extortion in a market that sets its own prices.


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a rgbmodded Sharp Twin Famicom plus a framemeister. I already have the absolute best Famicom/NES solution there is. However, I'm pretty sure I dished out more money alltogether than Analogue NT would cost. But my solution allows me to take all my systems (Gamecube, Saturn, Saturn, Snes, Mega Drive, Pc-Engine) into 1080p whereas Analogue NT only allows for NES&Famicom into the HD resolution.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 5, 2014)

Possibly the first clone console that can play Castlevania III? 

One of the sticking points of me getting one of those Retron deals... (It's one of my favorite NES games, bought it when it came out... lol) 

Although I hear the Retron 5 is Android based and could get updates (possibly fixes Castlevania III?)


----------

